# Rom toolbox app manager trouble



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

The past few times i made backups with appmanager in rom toolbox the app data is not restored. I swiped over to the stats and noticed that the data was taking up 0.0 % space in the backup.

I redid the backup and checked and it took up .8% of the backup.

After a factory reset in twrp i downloaded romtoolbox from the market and restored the app. the data did not restore again. it showed 0.0% again on the details pane.

I chose sdcard backup on all attempts

Has anyone experienced this?

thanks


----------

